# Ladies, how many times rejected?



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

I realize this question has been probably asked a zillion times and I'm also aware this is a SA forum but once again the mighty question because I'm curious:

*Ladies, how many times have you been rejected in the dating department?*


P.s. I hear a lot of guys talking about rejection. I'm curious about the women's responses. Thanks


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I've been interested in 3 guys my whole life. Asked out all three. Two said yes. One ran away as fast as his skinny little legs could carry him.

33%!


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

3 times


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

Perfectionist said:


> I've been interested in 3 guys my whole life. Asked out all three. Two said yes. One ran away as fast as his skinny little legs could carry him.
> 
> 33%!


Nice! Not a bad hit/miss ratio


----------



## anthrotex (Oct 24, 2011)

I don't keep count, but seeing how I'm single, I eventually get rejected all of the times. lol I've dated a few people and been in one long-term relationship, so I have somewhat of a success rate of at least getting people to the first date.


----------



## MoniqueS (Feb 21, 2011)

I've never even made it to an actual relationship, but I would say twice. I know my behavior was erratic so I do feel at least a little responsible. But I can think of two people, by the end of it, where I was willing to try it more than they ultimately were. Not a good feeling. I think thats why I'm so afraid to fall in love. It would be so much harder if you were rejected by someone you love.


----------



## gusstaf (Jan 1, 2012)

I never really ask guys out (usually too shy). I have been stood up twice, so I suppose that counts as rejection. And my first (and only) boyfriend was the one to initiate the breakup.


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

I've never had the nerve to ask a guy out, so I haven't been rejected yet...


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

komorikun said:


> Many times, generally after having sex.


I admit that men are guilty of this but I also wonder how many women are as well?


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

bwidger85 said:


> I admit that men are guilty of this but I also wonder how many women are as well?


I'm sure it happens but probably much rarer since women are pickier about who they sleep with. I was very much attracted to almost all the men I have slept with but apparently the feeling wasn't mutual..... :|


----------



## seafolly (Jun 17, 2010)

I'm in a similar boat as Perfectionist. For whatever reason I'm really not one to fall for just anyone. There've been three that would make me melt into a puddle on the floor when they walked into the room. :b Two I dated, the other ran for the hills. Also 33%!


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

^Percentage buddies awww yeah! High five!

Hey maybe our two guys found each other in those hills they ran for and fell in love.

It's official: from now on guy two ran away from me because he was gay and didn't know it and only through rejecting me was he able to find his seafolly-rejecting soulmate.

I feel much better.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Haven't been rejected outright really. Well there was one that didn't like me because I wasn't his type and shortly after was taken. But we remained amiable even though I never actually admitted I liked him. There are a lot that are already taken so for the time being it's useless to ask them or even strike a conversation. Not that it's pointless, but what can you do, they're taken! sigh.


----------



## seafolly (Jun 17, 2010)

Perfectionist said:


> ^Percentage buddies awww yeah! High five!
> 
> Hey maybe our two guys found each other in those hills they ran for and fell in love.
> 
> ...


HAHAHA! :high5 (it took me WAY too long to find that thing)

Well, the guy that ran kind of was in a relationship. But rejection is rejection! However! One of the guys I dated told me he was bisexual so, since that ended, let's hope those two found each other, haha. I'm alone in my upfront rejection as they definitely got married last year.  Facebook stalking for the win!


----------



## IcoRules (Apr 29, 2009)

I've never asked anyone, so I've never been rejected.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

I'm not sure if this really counts as rejection because i've never told a guy I liked him or asked him out, but...whenever a guy would find out I liked him, he would avoid me like the plague and make plenty of comments/jokes (usually to my face) about how hideous I am and how hilarious it was that someone like me actually thought she had a chance with guys. So basically, i've been rejected 100% of the time. Yay life!


----------



## kelsomania (Oct 12, 2010)

I asked out a guy once when i was 10, and he said "ew". Everyone else that I've asked out has said yes. (I've asked out 2 of my 5 exes.)

There were plenty of guys in middle and high school who found out I liked them and were grossed out by it. (Probably 10 or more unrequited crushes).


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

"ew" is such a pathetic response to reject someone i'd probably laugh


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

Perfectionist said:


> 33%!


Btw, I hate to break it to you but more like 67% for you (2/3)...even better! :b


----------



## nightwalker (Nov 20, 2008)

I've always been told that it's weird if the girl asks the guy out first, so I've never asked anyone out.

Once a guy asked me out and I said yes but then it never happened... lol idk if thats a rejection


----------



## Secretly Pretentious (Dec 18, 2011)

Never. I've too anxious to even admit attraction, never mind initiate anything. So yeah, you can't get rejected if you don't try. It's sad but I'm trying to get better.


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

IcoRules said:


> I've never asked anyone, so I've never been rejected.


This is the same case for me.


----------



## con4cyn (Dec 11, 2011)

tbyrfan said:


> I'm not sure if this really counts as rejection because i've never told a guy I liked him or asked him out, but...whenever a guy would find out I liked him, he would avoid me like the plague and make plenty of comments/jokes (usually to my face) about how hideous I am and how hilarious it was that someone like me actually thought she had a chance with guys. So basically, i've been rejected 100% of the time. Yay life!


If that's you in your avatar picture, I think you're pretty. I know a guy that has taste in girls that look just like you. *shrug*


----------



## crookedsmile (Dec 29, 2011)

When I was in high school I used to to slip silly love notes in the lockers of guys I had a crush on. :eyes I never put my name but it took some weight off my shoulders. But I did confess in person to a total of four guys that I really liked them. Three didn't feel the same but we stayed friends and the fourth and last guy I ever confessed to was the only one that said he liked me too but he was already in a relationship so that was that. :love2


----------



## Karuni (Jun 26, 2011)

I've never asked a guy out before. I've always been deathly afraid of a crush finding out I like him because then you're put before his judgment of you. Better to be unknown than avoided/rejected, I think. Guys don't pay any attention to me anyway.


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

When I was 20, I decided to make a bold move and tell a guy friend that I liked him as more than a friend. I was instantly rejected. It took a while to get over that, but I've remained friends with him. Funny thing is, he has been recently trying to make a move on me, and I'm just like, "Yeah, no thanks." 

I have been rejected a few times on online dating sites, the few times I have had the courage to "make the first move" and send the first message.


----------



## Crystalline (Dec 1, 2008)

Rejected once, quite a few unrequited infatuations.


----------



## gusstaf (Jan 1, 2012)

tbyrfan said:


> I'm not sure if this really counts as rejection because i've never told a guy I liked him or asked him out, but...whenever a guy would find out I liked him, he would avoid me like the plague and make plenty of comments/jokes (usually to my face) about how hideous I am and how hilarious it was that someone like me actually thought she had a chance with guys. So basically, i've been rejected 100% of the time. Yay life!


Well, they are idiots. Because based on your profile picture, you seem very good looking. :yes


----------



## factmonger (Aug 4, 2010)

I've been rejected twice...both times by guys who had initially used me :-/


----------



## IHugZombles (Dec 17, 2011)

I Haven't asked anyone out before, so I haven't been rejected. If I met some I really liked, I'd be way too anxious to even talk to them, let alone ask them out. To me, asking someone out seems like it would be a waste of time and effort, as I'm sure they wouldn't like me. 

Trying to change my way of thinking, but it's not easy. :>


----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

So many times I lost count, but I was also a serial dater (guys were into me as well) before I'm finally back with my boyfriend. So 50/50.


----------



## VivaEmptinessRoses (Mar 31, 2010)

Ive had a lot of crushes on guys. But ive only pursued 2 or 3....I was rejected by all of them, so I digress.


----------



## lambykins (Nov 10, 2011)

Never asked anyone out so I was never rejected, but I did have a huge and very obvious crush on a guy in high school, and I felt pretty rejected when he didn't like me back. Well, it seemed like he did it at first but oh well. Took me like six months to get over that which makes me feel pretty stupid whenever I think about it now.


----------



## Rainbowmuffin (Sep 15, 2011)

It has never gotten as far as me asking a guy out because men aren't interested in me period. I only have to look in a fellas direction and a look of despair appears on their face. I've never even had male friends (and people say personality is more important than looks...yeah right.)
I've had to except that men don't find me attractive and i'll be on my own for life. An upsetting realisation but true. I know some people say the overused line "It's never too late to find love" but at nearly 30 years old I think that's VERY wishful thinking especially in todays society where people usually think you're a freak if you haven't had a boyfriend by the time your around 20 years old.


----------



## Sindelle (Oct 22, 2010)

I've been rejected at least ten times... a few were from me asking a guy out... other were when I dated a man for a short time and then they broke up with me. I've never went past a 4th date. It would be nice if they'd just tell me why they do this but none of them will.


----------



## Sindelle (Oct 22, 2010)

Rainbowmuffin said:


> It has never gotten as far as me asking a guy out because men aren't interested in me period. I only have to look in a fellas direction and a look of despair appears on their face. I've never even had male friends (and people say personality is more important than looks...yeah right.)
> I've had to except that men don't find me attractive and i'll be on my own for life. An upsetting realisation but true. I know some people say the overused line "It's never too late to find love" but at nearly 30 years old I think that's VERY wishful thinking especially in todays society where people usually think you're a freak if you haven't had a boyfriend by the time your around 20 years old.


Yeah men in real life don't want anything to do with me. None of them ever notice me at all. Online I get offers but nothing ever goes anywhere. I assume its because of my appearance but like I said none of them will give me a straight answer as to what is wrong with me so I really don't know


----------



## theCARS1979 (Apr 26, 2010)

tbyrfan said:


> I'm not sure if this really counts as rejection because i've never told a guy I liked him or asked him out, but...whenever a guy would find out I liked him, he would avoid me like the plague and make plenty of comments/jokes (usually to my face) about how hideous I am and how hilarious it was that someone like me actually thought she had a chance with guys. So basically, i've been rejected 100% of the time. Yay life!


They were just being cocky jerks. Your cute so wait around, someone will come, put yourself out there they say and try.


----------



## theCARS1979 (Apr 26, 2010)

nightwalker said:


> I've always been told that it's weird if the girl asks the guy out first, so I've never asked anyone out.
> 
> Once a guy asked me out and I said yes but then it never happened... lol idk if thats a rejection


hey i dont think its weird. I'd just be flattered.


----------



## Slytherclaw (Jul 16, 2011)

Twice. Both times were traumatizing, so I eventually stopped pursuing anyone.


----------



## kiwikiwi (Jul 27, 2009)

The last time I told someone of my crush was in elementary school so I don't think that counts, sure there may have been some unspoken ones but they didn't know me very well so...I really don't have a number because I don't put myself out there, but I will strategize this time and see what's comes up, never give up!


----------



## theCARS1979 (Apr 26, 2010)

Slytherclaw said:


> Twice. Both times were traumatizing, so I eventually stopped pursuing anyone.


hey, you dont look bad, your attractive, so dont stop trying , you probably picked two wrong ones and thought theyre all wrong and we're all jerks but it's not true. you have to come across a few good ones and at that age it isnt easy. You may want to aim into guys in the 20's. 
Steve


----------



## andrew1234 (Jan 12, 2012)

> One ran away as fast as his skinny little legs could carry him.


 sorry but that is funny to me... some what reminds me of this guy who ran away from this girl.


----------



## StayingMotivated (Sep 5, 2011)

hasn't happened yet


----------



## Catnap (Dec 5, 2011)

Well....only once, I guess. There have been other guys I've been interested in, but I never made a move unless I could be pretty sure they'd be receptive. I was the first girlfriend of the guy in question, but a few weeks into the relationship, he told me he couldn't continue the relationship because he wasn't really into me, but didn't want to hurt me at the time I asked. I never felt so stupid and humiliated in my life, because I thought of how affectionate I had been with him and how the whole time he was just humoring me. I sank to the floor in front of him and just bawled. I kept asking him why and all I could figure was that I must be hideous, otherwise why wouldn't he like me (my reasoning at the time). He kept assuring me that wasn't it, but I was inconsolable. I was prepared to jump off the balcony of my apartment, but changed my mind when I thought about how much it would hurt, lol.


----------

